# Suggest for gaming rig at 75k INR.



## official (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys,
My friend has recently mailed me to suggest for his gaming rig which he probably will be getting by next week.He already has a monitor with 1920x1200 resolution & speakers. He wants it only for gaming, has a budget of around 70-75k INR for rest parts. Suggest me something hardcore and future proof. He may think of using dual cards later.
All type of suggestion are welcome.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

Core i7 920 @ 13.6k
Gigabyte EX58 UD5 @ 16k  OR   MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
EVGA GTX 285 SSC @ 22k
4-6GB DDR3 RAM OCZ/Corsair = 6k
150GB WD Velociraptor + 1TB WD Caviar Green = 4k (approx) + 4.3k
CM 690 or Antec 300 = 5k
Logitech G15 kbd and G5(i think) mouse = (not sure abt price)

I suggest u ask this guy to wait. Core i5 is going to release and also DX11 cards from the ATI 58xx series are gonna launch within a month. Prices will fall.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

Core i7 920: 14k
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 for 17k or evga X58 SLI for 21k or DFI Lanparty LP UT X58-T3eH8: 17k-18k
Corsair TR3X6G1600-C9 6GB (2x3Gb kit): 8k 
or 
Transcend 3x2GB DDR3 1333MHz: 6k
Wait few more days and try to get HD5850: 17k-18 or Palit GTX175 Sonic for 15k or evga GTX275 for 16k-17k
Corsair VX550W for single GPU setup and VX650W for dual GPU setup
Coolermaster CM690 with transparent side panel : 4.5k
xbox 360 wired controller : 1.2k-1.7k based on location
keyboard and mouse of your choice
APC 1.1kva UPS: 5k
samsung dvd writer: 1.1k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDD: 6.5k-7k or Gredd for 4.2k

or

AMD Phenom II X4 965: 14k-15k
ASUS Asus M4A785TD-V EVO with 2x PCIe cards: 7k
Corsair TR3X6G1600-C9 6GB (2x3Gb kit): 8k 
or 
Transcend 3x2GB DDR3 1333MHz: 6k
Sapphire Dual HD4770 512GB: 14k-15k (7k-7.5k each) or dual HD4870 for 20k-22k
Corsair VX550W for single GPU setup and VX650W for dual GPU setup
Coolermaster CM690 with transparent side panel : 4.5k
Cooler Master V8 CPU cooler: 5k (just make sure that it supports AM3)
xbox 360 wired controller : 1.2k-1.7k based on location
keyboard and mouse of your choice
APC 1.1kva UPS: 5k
samsung dvd writer: 1.1k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDD: 6.5k-7k or Gredd for 4.2k


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

^That's a much more complete config. Good one *desii*!

IMO Get the Corsair 650TX.


----------



## official (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks a lot..but are the ati cards as you suggested, dont have any driver issues..coz i heard  previously that ATI cards are prone to overheating and power consumptions????
what about their performance over power consumption.
i am sorry but i really need some justification of the price and performance.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

HD4850 and HD4870 tend to get a bit hot. you need to pick one's that come with dual fan design. 

also, you can look for nvidia chipset based mobos and then you can pick dual nvidia GTS250 or GTX260.


----------



## icebags (Sep 6, 2009)

if somebody only intends to play games, then i will suggest a ps3 ...... its ~25 supports LAN / online multiplay, HD picture output etc .... and he can spend the remaining cash on some games he likes.


----------



## official (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks but he already owns a ps3 and xbox 360.
But he is a dedicated pc gamer


----------



## bippukt (Sep 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> HD4850 and HD4870 tend to get a bit hot. you need to pick one's that come with dual fan design.
> 
> also, you can look for nvidia chipset based mobos and then you can pick dual nvidia GTS250 or GTX260.



Don't you think that even dual GTS 250 will be an underkill for such a budget?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

nope GTS250 SLI can beat GTX275 in some games.

And on a 22" 1920x1080, anything more than GTX275, you won't be able to notice the difference. Only games after a year may be able to stress cards like GTX295.


----------



## asingh (Sep 6, 2009)

official said:


> thanks a lot..but are the ati cards as you suggested, dont have any driver issues..coz i heard  previously that ATI cards are prone to overheating and power consumptions????
> what about their performance over power consumption.
> i am sorry but i really need some justification of the price and performance.



ATI cards are decent. If you get one with a good slot design (dual) they are just as hot as the nVidia ones...and they are good performers.



desiibond said:


> HD4850 and HD4870 tend to get a bit hot. you need to pick one's that come with dual fan design.
> 
> also, you can look for nvidia chipset based mobos and then you can pick dual nvidia GTS250 or GTX260.



Yes..go for dual slot design..

Over all : Some general things to keep in mind:

1. Go for the i7 set up, choose a motherboard which has SLI and Crossfire capabilities. 

2. Do get 3 sticks of RAM so you can optimize the tri-channel. Since you are spending so much, go for the fastest available ram -- and with head spreaders. Corsair/OCZ have them. 6 GB should suffice.

3. Go for the highest GPU available. I would suggest the GTX 295 -- this way you will not have to worry about SLI since the board will internally SLI. Or the 4870 x 2 - this will internally Crossfire.  Less of a pain in terms of cabinet occupancy, power connectors, heat issues. And you will have a dual GPU system. If you can be patient, wait a while for the 5XXX series to release. I think there are some X58 motherboards with internal VGA. YOu can get one of those, and wait for the 5XXX series, and use the internal VGA --- but you will not be able to game. Once the 5XXX series come out, decide what you want to get.

4. Go for the CM690 with the transparent panel -- a system like yours needs to be viewed. But the motherboard lights leak through and is a pain in the eyes at night. (I put black tape over the motherboard LEDs. You can mount there 120MM fans and one 80MM fan. It comes with a default 3 x 120MM fan. 

5. For power supply I would suggest the TX750. Though the TX650 is good, but it is not DUAL GPU certified. Only has two 6 + 2 PCI.E connectors.  I am running my Crossfire on this, it is fine..but I had to use molex--->6 Pin converters, this strains the rails. And this way am pushing my PSU. The TX750 has 4 independent 6 + 2 PCI.E connectors. This way you can mount futuristic power hungry cards. You will also not push the PSU to its limits. Though if you go for an internal SLI/Crossfire card then the TX650 should be good to go.

6. Do get an aftermarket cooler. The stock ones are total crap. Infact Intel should stop supplying them as default. Get a cooler which IS NOT pushpin type. Get one which fastens using nuts on the back of the motherboard. You get a strong integral HSF to CPU block connection then. Also purchase good TIM. Coolermaster fusion is available easily and does not have a 'settle in' period.

Let us know, what you buy..and DO DO DO post photos.


----------



## official (Sep 6, 2009)

sure i'll coz im going to use it for some days before he takes it away (He is in Darjeeling)


----------



## official (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks ''desii'' and "asigh"- just for the sake of knowledge "what about Quad core cpu???? "

well im thinking about i7 now. 
But i dont know which mobo to go for  coz i hav no need to overclock but there is possibility of using crossfire or SLI.
Now which can be the best buy i7  mobo around or below 14k inr??? I need justification on the investment coz i already received the money, but dont want to invest it blindly.

For the case of gpu i will wait coz already hav  8800gt(CM 500 w psu) try to run with that,and see if the prices fall within a month, but ill go for the best card in the market and wont again bother about it for atleast for couple of year.
Which psu to go for gtx295???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

there is one gigabyte and one MSI sub15k X58 mobos. Go for gigabyte one.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 7, 2009)

desii's config is the best IMO.. but i think that you should replace the cabinet with a much better Cooler Master HAF 922.. just for 7k.. and it is awesome..


----------



## official (Sep 7, 2009)

in case of cpu why wouldnt i go for core 2quad is there any specific reason???
coz q9550 will score more than i7 920 (not oc'ing) i think, and it also has less TDP!!??


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2009)

official said:


> Thanks ''desii'' and "asigh"- just for the sake of knowledge "what about Quad core cpu???? "
> 
> well im thinking about i7 now.
> But i dont know which mobo to go for  coz i hav no need to overclock but there is possibility of using crossfire or SLI.
> ...



You can check out *this* Gigabyte motherboard. It has support for both XFire/SLI. It will support Tri-Channel memory at 2000Mhz. 

For the GTX295 a TX650 should be enough.



desiibond said:


> there is one gigabyte and one MSI sub15k X58 mobos. Go for gigabyte one.



Both are good, get the cheaper one..!



hellknight said:


> desii's config is the best IMO.. but i think that you should replace the cabinet with a much better Cooler Master HAF 922.. just for 7k.. and it is awesome..



If you are left over with cash, then go for the HAF. It is really nice. Has a good cooling solution, sturdy solid.



official said:


> in case of cpu why wouldnt i go for core 2quad is there any specific reason???
> coz q9550 will score more than i7 920 (not oc'ing) i think, and it also has less TDP!!??




Well ...C2Quad vs i7: 

You will have to take a call. You can read a full blown review *here

*This shows i7 vs C2Q vs C2D. You will notice that the i7 is a bit faster. That is obvious since it is the latest architecture. If you go for C2Q then the whole setup will change. Go for a good P45 chipset, with x 16 x16 dual GPU support. If you go for C2Q then choose a motherboard which will support DDR3 memory.

Overall I would still suggest an i7 -- this way you will be future proofed for a longer time. And since your friend is in a small town, he cannot make frequent trips to big cities for upgrade. Get him the best on the first go.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

If its 1920 X 1200  Gaming go for GTX 295 -  i bet this card only handles good all includes CRYSIS 

i ll give + 100 for TX650 its sure gr8 , *asigh* is using crossfire of the most power hunger card HD4890 . 

HAF 922 & ANTEC 900 both are good in cooling Now a days ANTEC cabinets are difficult to find .

As for only gaming u dont need to go for Corei7 , when gaming @ higher resolution u dont need the POWER of CPU only GPU is complete control 

AMD phenom 2 955 + AMD 785G chipset board should be fine !


----------



## hellknight (Sep 7, 2009)

@damngoodman.. yaar.. Antec 900 is nothing infront of HAF 922.. cable management is much, much more superior in HAF 922.. buy Antec 900 only if you like the blue LEDs..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and if you wanna go for the AMD config.. i think that you should go with Gigabyte or Asus's motherboard that offers 790 FX chipset.. 790 FX support 16x lanes in the both PCI-E slots, whereas 790 GX supports only 8x... but if you don't want to use cards in crossfire, and want to stick with AMD, then nothing, i mean nothing beats *Jetway HA07 Ultra*. This awesome board is under 7k!!


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> If its 1920 X 1200  Gaming go for GTX 295 -  i bet this card only handles good all includes CRYSIS
> 
> i ll give + 100 for TX650 its sure gr8 , *asigh* is using crossfire of the most power hunger card HD4890 .
> 
> ...



I would still suggest, to get a TX750 if going for dual GPU. Yes, I successfully managed a TX650 for my 2 4890s, but I know, I am pushing my PSU and the rails. As I mentioned I had to use molex--->6 pin converters for the slave card, on independent rails. I purposely kept the rails free, except for a 4x fan controller, and dvd drive. With the TX750 you are future scaled for more powerful cards -- I am locked now, unless I remove the 2nd card...!!!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

guys who are suggesting GTX295. With ATI's HD5850 and HD5870 coming tomorrow, do you think it's seriously worthy to recommend this overpriced GPU for a 22" display??

if i comppare crossfired HD5870 with GTX295

    *  2x 950MHz GPU clock
    * 2x 1150MHz memory clock
    * 2x 2280 Gflops performance
    * 2x 45.600 MT/s texture filtrate
    * 2x 30.400 MP/s pixel filtrate
    * 2x 147.2 GB/s bandwidth

gtx295: 

Processor Cores : 480 ( 240 per GPU ) 
Graphics clock: 576 MHz
processory clock: 1242 MHz
Texture fill rate: 92.2 
Memory Clock (MHz): 999MHz
Standard Memory Config: 1792 MB GDDR3 ( 896MB  per GPU ) 
Memory Interface Width: 896-bit  ( 448-bit per GPU ) 
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec): 223.8

Minimum System Power Requirement (W): 680W

Even if we take a single HD5870, it should be able to touch GTX295's performance and also take lot lot less amount of power and lot more quieter.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well its coming in the US.. right? We'll have to wait a while to get it in the Indian market and wait a while more till the prices become stable! It also depends when the OP wants to buy. If its after a month then definitely he can give HD 5850 or HD 5870 a try. Plus we have no clue about the prices. But I guess, event then it would be less than GTX 295. Also a 24 inch monitor would do justice to a GTX 295/HD 5850/HD 5870.
Also GTX 295 would definitely require a 1000 watts. bit-tech review says it consumes 674.5 W on load. So a 750Watt one would fall short. And the next model available of PSU is 1000 Watts!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

^^i remember someone posted about a quote of 17k+tax for HD5850 from an Indian dealer.


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> guys who are suggesting GTX295. With ATI's HD5850 and HD5870 coming tomorrow, do you think it's seriously worthy to recommend this overpriced GPU for a 22" display??
> 
> if i comppare crossfired HD5870 with GTX295
> 
> ...



Yes..true..on paper the 5XXX series are looking good. But we don't know what pricing scheme ATI has up their sleeve. With competitor (read nVidia) new releases quite far away, ATI may price them high. 

Ideally the OP has two scenarios, and he can choose:

1. He waits for the ATI 5XXX series release, and also waits for them to trickle down to the Indian markets. Lynx will have them early for sure. Also then he again waits for prices to come down for the 4XXX series, and the prime nVidia series. nVidia will have to lower prices to keep sales up --- so probably the GTX series will come down too. Over all this whole cycle will/can/should take approximate 30 days from release of 5XXX series. In the US/Europe makets it will be immediate..but India..it will take time.

2. He goes ahead and buys what we are suggesting, and has a good up and running system. I have noticed that when one waits..they keep waiting. Once he waits..for 5XXX series, next will be suggesting wait for the GT300 series. If you got the money -- by it man. (And have a lot of fun and a bit of regret). We all regret a bit, once a purchase is made...consumer society...!   



hell_storm2006 said:


> Well its coming in the US.. right? We'll have to wait a while to get it in the Indian market and wait a while more till the prices become stable! It also depends when the OP wants to buy. If its after a month then definitely he can give HD 5850 or HD 5870 a try. Plus we have no clue about the prices. But I guess, event then it would be less than GTX 295. Also a 24 inch monitor would do justice to a GTX 295/HD 5850/HD 5870.
> Also GTX 295 would definitely require a 1000 watts. bit-tech review says it consumes 674.5 W on load. So a 750Watt one would fall short. And the next model available of PSU is 1000 Watts!



GTX295 will not require a 1000W PSU. If you see *this* the discrete card power draw (peak) is 289W, and system would be ~680W. For the above..I am sure..bit tech meant 674.5 over all system consumption. A TX650 will be a close shave and a TX750 will be comfortable. Yes, he can go for 1000W, for future scalability...but I doubt he will need that with an i7, unless he wants to go Quad SLI later.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

^^when the wait if less than a week away, why not wait. And yes, if HD58x0 is overpriced, he can still go for GTX295 or whatever. 

What if he goes ahead and buys GTX295 and then a heaper HD4870 is able to beat GTX295 and at the same time consuming half the power and with lot more overclocking room?


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^when the wait if less than a week away, why not wait. And yes, if HD58x0 is overpriced, he can still go for GTX295 or whatever.
> 
> What if he goes ahead and buys GTX295 and then a heaper HD4870 is able to beat GTX295 and at the same time consuming half the power and with lot more overclocking room?



I meant 30 days of wait for:

5xxx official release ---> 5xxx availability in India ---> Prices of 4xxx to fall ---> Prices of 5xxx to pan out (get a bit less).

Would a 4870 beat a GTX 295..? Or would the 4870x2 (dual board-internal Xfire)

Also the OP and the original owner might not be able to switch parts frequently since he is in Darjeeling.

Yes, but with the release few days away...might as well wait..and see...!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 7, 2009)

4870 cant even match up to GTX295. Even 4870x2 falls a bit short! Lets wait and see some reviews of HD 5850 and HD 5870!


----------



## bippukt (Sep 7, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> 4870 cant even match up to GTX295.



I think he meant 5870 or something.


----------



## amitash (Sep 7, 2009)

4870x2 cannot beat gtx275...And i doubt weather a single 5870 could beat it...but 2 in cfx surely would


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

amitash said:


> 4870x2 cannot beat gtx275...And i doubt weather a single 5870 could beat it...but 2 in cfx surely would



HD 4870X2 beats GTX 275 , but never  beats GTX 295 !

Me too having the same doubt , I dono y ATI increase their stream processor & core clock level more & more ! i think it does makes big difference


----------



## amitash (Sep 7, 2009)

sory i meant gtx295


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

guys, one more problem is that he may need to increase his budget or go for Phenom II instead of i7 if GTX295 is picked. Since this card is 29k, I don't think core i7+GTX295 can fit in that budget.


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2009)

Heck...we went over board. 

Where is the OP..by the way..???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ran away


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2009)

What about a bad boy Q9550 with DDR3 motherboard.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 8, 2009)

The thing is they are still LGA775 whose days are numbered! So better it with AMD or Core i7!


----------



## amitash (Sep 8, 2009)

Wait for core i5....pwns amd, and its abit cheaper


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

update:

core i5 750 price to be set near to 12k.
entry level P55 boards from ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI and to be launched at 7k price point. you may get Biostar models for lower price.

PS: Don't ask me about avialability.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 9, 2009)

The OP never posted for long time !


----------



## asingh (Sep 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The OP never posted for long time !



Probably out buying the stuff...!


----------



## d3p (Jan 28, 2010)

Guys, plz chk this also.

Core i7 920 Rs -14.5k O'C @ 3.xx GHz [with Water coolings]
Gigabyte EX58 Extreme - Rs -20k
RAM Corsair 3x2 GB 1600Mhz Rs - 12k
HDD 1TB Seagate/WD Rs - 4.5k
Sapphire ATI 5770 1GB DDR5 Rs - 10k
CM 932 Full Tower Rs - 8.5k
Corsair Water Cooler H Series Rs - 5k
120mm Fans CM (3 nos) Rs - 1.5k
PSU CM 600 Extreme Rs - 3.5k

Dell 2409 HD or Alienware 21.5 Optx Monitor Rs - 16k
Logitech Internet Pro Combo Rs - 750

Logitech X540 5.1 / Creative T6100 Rs - 3k - 6k

Recently i got this from Computer warehouse bangalore, Its working flawlessly & i'm happy coz i've customised each & every part.

This shop has given me a warranty period of 3years onsite, but not sure of this will work or not.

As i mentioned already i've overcloked the CPU & got 3.8GHz with water coolings & all the rig cost me around 90k excluding speakers & tax.

Please contact me, if u need any support on overclockiing of CPU, RAM, GPU etc...

+91-9742101998


----------



## mac555 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats a bad psu.......for such a good config should have gone 4 corsair or gigabyte at least....coolermaster extreme series is bad.....


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2010)

HI MAC555,

Please let me know, whether Corsair 650w, will do the job. As my pc is very new, i can change my psu at the earliest, but till now i've not faced any problems.

But still let me know, if 650w corsair, can do this job or not ?..

Regards..
dep5kor


----------



## asingh (Feb 1, 2010)

^^
Why did you get that PSU. It is famous for being not good. CM Extreme series. ASAP, remove all OC, and do not stress the system. Get it changed. A 550W Corsair is more than enough.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Why did you get that PSU. It is famous for being not good. CM Extreme series. ASAP, remove all OC, and do not stress the system. Get it changed. A 550W Corsair is more than enough.



Corsair HX550W enough? he gt a water block with maybe radiators.

OFF TOPIC: looks like it has became a habit of the newcomers here to ignore the advice of senior ThinkDigitians or even the new 1s like me.


----------



## asingh (Feb 1, 2010)

^^
He will not even reach 400W with a rad in there.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> He will not even reach 400W with a rad in there.



ok, thanks for the info. thought water blocks & radiators consume lots of power.


----------



## d3p (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Thanks a lot..I got Corsair 750W as a replacement for CM EX600W.

But do you guyz have any details on Cable management inside CPU.

Regards..


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2010)

Well..you have the HAF932, what more can I say. One of the best full ATX towers. It has excellent cable management. Buy a bunch of cable ties (full packet), and start off. Try to keep the maximum cable hidden. The cabinet has nice ducts. It takes patience and thought. Though fun.


----------



## d3p (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the support.

Recently my friend got a i7 920 with Asus Rampage & his doubt is can he have 2 x 2Gb DDR3 1600 Corsair XMS3 for the same, which cost around 6-7k.

Please let me know asap.


----------



## asingh (Feb 15, 2010)

It would be more wise to use 2 x 3GB to optimize the X58 chipset. Read: tri-channel.


----------



## d3p (Apr 6, 2010)

Just let me know, if i can use 2x2GB 1600 Corsair & 2x2GB Gskill RAMs for the same conf.


----------

